

More Sex Talk from the Love Scientist - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/more-sex-talk-from-the-love-scientist

======
tormeh
>I’ve taken testosterone just to see what happens, and I understand the
problems of teenage boys

I'm impressed. Reminds me of a female neuroscientist on TED who had to take a
hormone cocktail designed for men as she was incapable of making her own and
there were no cocktail designed for women. I remember her saying she was angry
and sex-obsessed all the time. Probably a slightly exaggerated effect because
she's not a man, but still pretty illuminating. Chemistry can change us so
much, and there's plenty we can not understand with just empathy.

Similarly about depression I've heard Paul Gilmartin say that "thinking you
understand depression because you've experienced sadness is like thinking you
understand Italy because you've been to Olive Garden".

~~~
sukilot
Did the TED speaker attempt any sort of blinding to avoid the placebo effect
and biased reporting?

~~~
tormeh
No, she was a patient and would die after a couple of hours without the
hormones. It was not an experiment and it was highly involuntary. She
eventually made a mixture more to her liking, though.

------
derefr
About casual sex: I interpret the phrasing "because they wanted to get to know
the person better" a lot differently than the people in this interview seem
to. I've said it myself, actually. What I meant, at least, was that being
romantically interested in someone you turn out to be _sexually incompatible_
with happens so often, that often it's best to put the sexual compatibility
filter _before_ the romantic interest filter.

~~~
texthompson
It's probably good to not put too much of a gap between them, independent of
order. :)

------
ben1040
>. A most amazing moment for us was a study of people who were epileptics.
They had the brain open, and every single time that they had an electrode
stimulation to a very certain region of the cardiac nucleuses, which is part
of this wanting system, the patient would turn around and say that he loved
the doctor.

Anyone else see this and get really curious to read the manuscript from this
study? Google has failed me, but if anyone else managed to locate it, please
post!

------
charlieflowers
Quite often, she didn't answer the question he asked.

~~~
logicallee
and she asked her own! It would be nice to parody this article, which starts
as an interview with a sex researcher, who starts asking questions back, and
by the end she's picking him up. :) The last line could be their dating plans.
I should write that...

~~~
seanp2k2
Nautil.us fanfic. I like it.

------
a8da6b0c91d
A lot about casual sex and no mention of STDs. These people still think it's
the 60s and antibiotics work great. The CDC stat informed reality is that
massive numbers of people are picking up infections and parasites that cause
them problems for the rest of their lives. The sexual revolution was the
fifteen year period when effective antibiotics and contraception were cheap
and widely available.

